# Spring Clean Time



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

We spent quite a bit of time at the weekend cleaning & polishing Tiffany, including under the bonnet as it was a bit grubby....unfortunately we forgot to take before pics so only got after pics...we used Poorboys & Dodo Juice Wax amongst other things and lots of elbow grease!!! :lol: :lol:

Comments more than welcome.


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks stunning... Love that colour 8)


----------



## nostig1983 (May 30, 2008)

how do you find the Neuspeed, been thinking of getting one, any advise?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

the sounds is immense and looks the dogs doolys too  i love it  but i cant compare it to others 

love it 

Lee may have more to say when he gets back in work, he is more techinical with her


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

As Shell said - if you were buying it simply for noise then yes it does sound absolutely awesome.

Performance wise - its probably not going to make a whole load of difference, especially with it being more susceptable to underbonnet temps....even though it does come with its own heatshield which can only be a good thing. Also I've heard that the oil from these type of filters (same with a K&N) can affect the MAF over time so keep an eye on yours - Shells only had hers on for a couple of thousand miles and so far has been fine.

HTH :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

looking very nice, love that colour. 8)


----------

